# Differet picture quality tuner 1/tuner 2 on 722k



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

I just noticed this. I don't know if it has always been like this. I just happened to be swapping between tuner 1 and tuner 2 and there is a subtle but definitely noticeable difference in the detail between the two tuners. I don't know how to tell which tuner is currently displaying but is there supposed to be a difference? There doesn't seem to be a way to intentionally set the resolution differently for the two tuners. Anybody seen this or have any ideas?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There isn't; they're identical.


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there a way to tell which tuner is providing the signal currently being viewed?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bluegrill said:


> Is there a way to tell which tuner is providing the signal currently being viewed?


Try Menu and go all way up to signal strength. Then you'll see sat/tp/tuner##.


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

OK this is weird. I just looked at a couple of different HD channels, using the point dish screen to verify which tuner I was viewing. Tuner 2 absolutely gives a sharper picture. Its not night and day difference but about the same as you would get from cranking the sharpness control up and down on the TV. What's up with that?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try cold reboot (no power for 1/2 min).


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try it later when my wife is not trying to watch TV. I'll let you know.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

This might be a stupid question but you didn't indicate in your post : Are you viewing the same channel on both tuners when you're comparing? If you're looking at different content, then they probably will be slighty different in quality, because each channel is going to be compressed with it's own rates and limits.


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's what I have found. Did cold reboot. Tried several HD channels, putting both tuners on the same channel and using the swap button to switch between tuners. One tuner is always has a little sharper picture. Use point dish screen to see which tuner is better. It is not always the same tuner! If I randomly change channels a few times to mix things up then come back to both tuners on the same channel, the better picture can be on either tuner. But there is always a subtle but definitely noticeable difference. The signal comes to the 722K on a single rg6 with a DPP at the receiver. How can there be a difference between the two tuners? (I am not crazy) since the lesser quality picture can be produced on either tuner it can't be a difference in anything before the tuner. The only thing I can see that is different between the two signals is that they are being buffered to a different area of the hard drive. Any ideas anyone? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying this is a serious enough problem that needs a service call or anything. I'm just curious how this could be possible.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

bluegrill said:


> Here's what I have found. Did cold reboot. Tried several HD channels, putting both tuners on the same channel and using the swap button to switch between tuners. One tuner is always has a little sharper picture..


I tried your experiment and saw absolutely no difference in picture quality from the two tuners. My receiver is a 722, not K.
Maybe a few others will experiment with 722Ks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you displaying both channels in a Picture-by-Picture arrangement?

I'm pretty sure you have to be doing some sort of dual window thing to get both tuners on the same channel. It may not be possible even then.


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

harsh said:


> Are you displaying both channels in a Picture-by-Picture arrangement?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have to be doing some sort of dual window thing to get both tuners on the same channel. It may not be possible even then.


I used the swap button, not picture in picture. If you tune a channel, push swap, tune the same channel then both tuners are on the same channel, are they not? Then you can toggle back and forth with the swap button seeing the same channel on both tuners alternately.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bluegrill said:


> I used the swap button, not picture in picture. If you tune a channel, push swap, tune the same channel then both tuners are on the same channel, are they not? Then you can toggle back and forth with the swap button seeing the same channel on both tuners alternately.


I don't think it makes any difference whether you use swap in PiP/PbP or swap without. If you tune to the same channel, it grabs it from the same tuner rather than going to the other tuner

In any case, doing PQ comparisons from memory is usually frowned upon as not particularly scientific.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

harsh said:


> If you tune to the same channel, it grabs it from the same tuner rather than going to the other tuner.


I've been trying to figure out how you determined this. I have my doubts that it is true, but just don't know.

Can you explain how you know this to be true?


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by bluegrill
> I used the swap button, not picture in picture. If you tune a channel, push swap, tune the same channel then both tuners are on the same channel, are they not? Then you can toggle back and forth with the swap button seeing the same channel on both tuners alternately..


If you tune to a channel and then use the menu to get to the point dish screen it will show you which tuner is being used. If you use swap to put the same channel into both buffers the point dish screen will verify that there are 2 tuners being used. Am I wrong?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

You can set both tuners to the same channel.
That's easily verified by recording one and just buffering the other.
Pressing the info button while on each will show which is recording and which is not.
Or just change one of them momentarliy to dump the buffer while the other maintains its buffer.


----------

